# 350 Year Old Technology



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)




----------



## PCampbell (Nov 18, 2006)

Kids don't know how to work them.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Slow delivery, when I do read the paper, it's basically what I already know and most goes directly into the recycling before I actually do start looking at it.


----------



## RBA (Apr 14, 2013)

> Slow delivery, when I do read the paper, it's basically what I already know and most goes directly into the recycling before I actually do start looking at it.


See your a "kid".


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I don't miss the ink rubbing off all over you while reading the newspaper... but I miss almost everything else about them.


----------



## mrknowitall526 (Nov 19, 2014)

I'm 28 and very much enjoy reading the paper everyday. But, I never read national stories. I enjoy the level of detail you can read in a story as opposed to a 45 second report on the news. Everyday I learn something new.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Front page (if the story is interesting) and comics only. Generally read in the "reading room". It is more convenient than using an electronic device for reading.


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

And its portable! And works in a power outage! And is good for washing windows!
Sunday comics make great wrapping paper.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

RBA said:


> See your a "kid".


Or just the current state of the modern press where a lot of it is not original reporting, and at least some papers the stories might be badly written. There was a story in my parents local paper (published 3 days a week and actually mailed, no home delivery) about a "cyclist" that was hit by a car. Cycling is an interest of mine, so read the story, but got confused real quick. Part of the story referred to a motorcycle, but they also used the word bicycle. I actually contacted the writer and he responded that motorcycle and bicycle were interchangeable words as a motorcycle has two wheels so is the same thing.

If there was more original in depth content, it would be very different. Every once in a while they will have a good long form piece, but those are better served on their website.


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

Just got back from a vacation in Hawaii. I enjoyed reading the Los Angeles Times online in the original print format on my new iPad Mini 2. I also looked at the headline stories at the New York Times. The sun goes down at six PM in Kauai and there's not much to do at the north end of the island after dark.

Still I prefer the printed hard copy of both papers even with the ink smudging my fingers a bit. Local Princeville store had the Sunday New York Times on sale by 8:30 AM in Princeville at $8.75. I passed on that.


----------

